# It's a pleasure to congratulate JANA on 3000!



## lsp

I know I haven't read all your posts because you speak about 16 languages, but the ones I've read are really terrific! What a difference you've made, your posts both as mod and as forum member are just wonderful. 

CONGRATS, JANA and THANKS!​

EDIT: e benvenuta negli Stati Uniti!


----------



## Alfry

lsp, let me slightly disagree with you. what I knew is that she speaks as many as 18 different languages.... or 19....

anyway, I agree with you.
a wonderful member and a wonderful mod... (2 persons, that's why she's so incredible  )

Sei grande Jana, continua così


----------



## Merlin

*Congratulations JANA!!!*

      
God Bless!!!​


----------



## rom_itn

Congratulations to Jana!  
At first I thought that you must be a computer programme than a human being cause you are really really fast!!!!
Thanks for all the help you've given us!
Rom


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jana: You're so knowledgeable, and helpful. But, most of all, you're kind.   Thanks. And, congratulations!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulazioni Jana!

 You are a super forera and mod.  I really enjoy reading your posts and working with you.

Un quabrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Artrella

*    My Dear Jana, it's really a pleasure having a brilliant girl like you among us.  Not only intelligent but also a helping hand to me and everybody...always...    *

*Friendship is unnecessary, like philosophy, like art... It has no survival value; rather it is one of those things that give value to survival.  * 
C. S. Lewis​


----------



## Rayines

*Although you don't frequent the Spanish-English Forum (YET!!! ), I can see that your interventions are very admired! CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Ralf

Jana, auch von mir die besten Wünsche und ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Ralf


----------



## timpeac

Nice work Jana! All the best, Tim.


----------



## Whodunit

​​Von mir bekommst du​auch ein aufrichtiges​Dankeschön für all deine​hilfreichen Antworten, auf-​schlussreichen Fragen und​nie-vergessenen Sprachtipps.​Ein Hoch auf unsere Jana!​​  ​


----------



## Vanda

Jana

You are faster posting from 2000 to 3000 than I am reading some!
Someone has said above you're probably a machine, I believe.  
A nice and dear machine!

Parabéns!


----------



## Sev

Je ne peux qu'approuver ce qui a été dit :

*  Bravo et merci Jana !* ​


----------



## alc112

Oh! I think I congratulated you las month for yoour 2nd milestone
Congratulations, Jana!!


----------



## garryknight

I don't know you well as a forera, but as a moderator you're kind, generous, and helpful. Congratulations!


----------



## elroy

No words - in any language - could express how knowledgeable, encouraging, insightful, inquisitive, and sincere you are.

Suffice it to say that this forum would be even more extraordinarily phenomenal if it had more gems like you in its treasure chest of talent.

A very respectful, admiring, and heartfelt congratulations on 3,000 indications of erudite knowledge and enviable approachability.​


----------



## gaer

Jana,

I'm late. Let me add my good wishes to those of all the others. 

Gaer


----------



## tey2

Hi to all! 

Base from what I've read here, all I can say is WOW! Imagine a person speaking a lot of languages.... such a great talent. 


Anyway CONGRATS JANA!!!


----------



## Isotta

*Grazie (tre) mille, Jana!*​
*Isotta.*​


----------



## panjandrum

Congratulations, Jana, on 3k great contributions - packed with knowledge, understanding and moderatorial wisdom.  It has been a real pleasure to post alongside you.  Here's wishing you many, many more!!

*~~~~~A HUGE WELL DONE~~~~~*​


----------



## Like an Angel

Congratulations Jana!!!


----------



## ILT

Hi Jana:

 I want to congratulate you on reaching yet another milestone, which matches this huge change in your life.

It's great working with you in the moderator's team, because there is no way I'll be able to read all your posts, I can't understand most of them!!! 

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Always so helpful and so cordial... that's our Jana! 
Congratulations on your first 3,000 posts (and the many more that are sure to come!)

Saludos,
Laura N.


----------



## fenixpollo

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY* ​ 
_*To the versatile and prolific*_

* **JANA!* **


----------



## Phryne

*!!!CONGRATS!!!!


* CHEERS​


----------



## belén

Congratulations to our favorite multiculti multilingual multitravel non-stop intelligent modera forera and amazing JANAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

Thank you for being around  ->clicky


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations, Jana and thanks for your help!


----------



## Agnès E.

Jana, I'm looking forward to reading your posts in French as well! Please, come over!
I really appreciate knowing you a little bit more, and I wish you all the best in your new life.


----------



## Jana337

Many thanks to everyone for your kind words. 
My life has been upside down for the last couple of days (a new continent and all that...) but the interaction with you made it all much easier. 

It is a great pleasure to be here with you!

Jana


----------



## DDT

Ooops...as late as a rule these days    

Thanks Jana for being such a great member and fellow mod  

*BRAVA!!!​*
DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congrutulations JANA!! Thank  you for all  your contributions.


----------

